# smoke generator



## wajski (Feb 29, 2012)

I want to smoke cheese in a char broil smoker(round)? is I am thinking of a smoke daddy to generate smoke. I have aM/B smoker for meat so this will be cold smoke only. 8" or BigK  thanks Walt


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!

Would you head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all welcome you. Thanks!

Most of us use the A-MAZE-N pellet & dust smoker for cold smoking. The owner of the company is a member on here & it's a quality product with exceptional customer service. Here's a link. http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## wajski (Mar 2, 2012)

Going to fab my own. I have 21/2" alum pipe ordered air pump and pipe plugs $65 + my time same as smoke daddy. I will post when finished.  Walt


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 2, 2012)

I built my own too. Here is the parts list from mine. I hope it helps. If you come up with anything new let us know.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113170/parts-list-for-my-cold-smoker


----------



## smokitifugotit (Mar 2, 2012)

I built one also. Went to local exhaust shop and for 20$ bought pipe and ends. I basically paid for them to weld up the ends of the caps for me. Installed a bunkhouse fitting on one side and welded another fitting on the other side for air in. Works great after I figured out the pellet/chip/coal ratio. If I full it up right I can get about 8 hrs of smoke. Good luck w/the build.







Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## flareside92 (Mar 2, 2012)

AMNPS for cold smoker OR hot smoking!

Wouldn't go any other way.

No fuss no Muss.

I have a Smoke Pistol also but it is now a dust collector.


----------

